# Being a bbw without the right..curves???



## booknerd727 (Feb 20, 2013)

Throughout my whole life, I have been always chunky. However, I am def an apple shape and carry most of my weight in my tummy. My problem is it seems most clothes company expect us plus size gals to have HUGE asses, and make their clothes with those dimensions in mind. What about us girls that have flat asses!?!? I'm sick of looking like I have a full diaper when I wear jeans. Any other gals have this problem? Any suggestions? Help!


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm all belly and no butt. Pants don't like to stay up and when i lose weight, i lose it in my thighs and butt first.. I feel your pain!


----------



## CaAggieGirl (Feb 20, 2013)

My butt is the only place on my body that is not fat! It can make for uncomfortable long car rides.


----------



## b0nnie (Feb 21, 2013)

Maybe you can try jeggings, since the material is stretchy it should fit around your tummy while still being tight on your butt.


----------



## Mishty (Feb 21, 2013)

Although I can't afford it myself,seeing as how I'm so po',my flat assed cousin gets her stuffed tailored....they kind of reconstruct the whole damn pair of jeans,but her belly has room and her butt looks like it's actually there. The woman in town charges around $50 per pair,but I can't cough that up.

Also,skinny,stretchy jeans are your friend! I love flair leg,but I look so dumb in 'em. They shorten my legs,squeeze my tummy,and sag off my butt...but my thighs are a good slender feature in a dark wash flare....so I wear 'em sometimes. 

Also,boxy skirts! I've been reading up on them! They flatter the tum,and hug your bum! Just don't get anything too restricting,when you sit,and your belly spreads you'll split that bitch ten ways to Tuesday,honey!


----------



## gogogal (Feb 21, 2013)

Lots of plus size stores sell jeans with various cuts for different body types. I'm more familiar with canadian stores (ie Penningtons). Lane Bryant as an example carries has cuts for straight, moderate, or curvy:

http://www.lanebryant.com/content.jsp?pageName=RightFit&

Most plus size retailers, in my experience, offer this or something similar.


----------



## gogogal (Feb 21, 2013)

I should add, i am very much apple-shaped (lots of belly). I also consider myself to be very well dressed, and a bit of a fashionista. With all the plus size retailers out there, cute / sexy / stylish clothes are easy to find for all body types. You just need to know what styles and cuts feel best on your body.


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 21, 2013)

I buy skinny jeans and jeggings. They are the only kind that stay up on my butt and give a hint of butt. My legs are fairly skinny for someone my size and neither jeggings or skinny jeans are tight on my legs, so they're quite comfy. My only complaint is no pockets on jeggings. I love walking with my hands in my pockets!
I don't find myself badly dressed if i try. I have a closet full of clothes to show my addiction


----------



## Stuffingkit (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm a "pear" shape and my best friend is an "apple" shape. We both buy jeans at Lane Bryant, they have jeans tailored for specific body types. Its pretty awesome!


----------



## gogogal (Feb 22, 2013)

BTW I also wanted to say........ there are no 'wrong curves'. Work your assets


----------



## 1love_emily (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm a total apple as well, and jeggings are my best friend.
I FINALLY got a second pair. I'd been wearing the same jeans every day for the past 3 months. They got washed once a week, and we were worn for everything from dates to school to performances to working at the horse stable!

I find that long,layered shirts are my second best friend. The more layers, the more it covers my visible belly outline (which is something I'm quite self conscious about!).


----------



## Saoirse (Feb 25, 2013)

I hate my flat ass! Pants always feel baggy in the back. And I'm over the skinny leg look. Sooooo over it.


----------



## veggieforever (Mar 2, 2013)

*I too am a 'flat bottomed girl' and it certainly does not make my world go round! lol I get this trait from my late father who always had his jeans hanging off his butt (fine for a guy but infuriating for a woman!). I have heard that you can get underwear that has "chicken fillet" style gel/foam inserts to, essentially, pad the void! I dont know if this is true or where I can find them in the UK? Has anyone tried these undies...? *


----------



## b0nnie (Mar 2, 2013)

They do make inserts...I did a quick search and this site came up first http://http://www.lovemybubbles.com/index.html, hope it helps.


----------



## veggieforever (Mar 3, 2013)

b0nnie said:


> They do make inserts...I did a quick search and this site came up first http://http://www.lovemybubbles.com/index.html, hope it helps.



*Thanks for that!  *


----------



## PlumBlossom (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm similar, I'm very fat but I have small boobs. I can't find any good clothes because I always either find clothes that are plus size for large breasted women or I find clothes with my correct boob size but built for a small skinny petite frame so I can't wear either. I might as well just go naked. I hate that I can't find clothes.


----------



## Saoirse (Mar 4, 2013)

That's my problem! Big flat ass and small Bs. Ugh


----------



## lablueeyes (Apr 6, 2013)

I too am an apple. The thing I hate about it the most is if I wear pants that show off my legs then they also show off my huge stomach. I would love to wear leggings but I can't find long shirts. I have kinda come to terms with the flat ass part of it as long as my pants don't sag. Sometimes it's so frustrating


----------



## instantkarma (Apr 6, 2013)

I must be shopping in the wrong places, because my butt is huge and jeans don't fit me right. I have really wide hips, a smaller waist, and a tummy that is starting to get bigger and jeans fit me like crap. The back gapes and they never fit in the belly. I'm forced to wear elastic waist jeans when I wear them.  And I'll second the comment about small boobs and shirts, I never fill them out right. 

Being fat and buying clothes is almost impossible at times, no matter what your body shape.


----------



## FrecklesandRed231023 (Apr 6, 2013)

Im happy that I am an all around curvy chicky. I do have a flat butt but it isnt small, NOW on the other I do have a smaller cup size but around isnt small but Ill take what I have any day


----------



## veggieforever (Apr 7, 2013)

lablueeyes said:


> I too am an apple. The thing I hate about it the most is if I wear pants that show off my legs then they also show off my huge stomach. I would love to wear leggings but I can't find long shirts. I have kinda come to terms with the flat ass part of it as long as my pants don't sag. Sometimes it's so frustrating



I am totally with you on that one! I am the same and the saggy butt effect in jeans is just not a good look for us girlies! Aaaarggghhh!! lol x


----------



## loopytheone (Apr 7, 2013)

Threads like this make me wonder who exactly clothes are designed to fit. I'm a very curvy lady and I find it difficult to find tops that fit over my chest and my stomach and end up having the buy them in the right size for my waist and just stretch them over my boobs. And trousers all gap at the back as they are pulled out by my big butt whilst the front digs into my stomach because of that.... my point being that if clothes aren't made for women with curves like me, and they aren't made for more apple or column shaped ladies as it appears of this thread.... what kind of people are they made for? D=


----------



## Piink (Apr 7, 2013)

I hate the saggy butt look. That's why I love my leggings/jeggings. It does take a little bit of looking around to find the longer shirts, but not all of mine are long. Sometimes I'll buy a short dress and pair it with my leggings.

One thing I love about my shape? Hello sexy legs! I personally think my legs are my sexiest body part. Nothing like long toned legs. 

And I don't have small boobs. I'm wearing a 44D right now, but I think I need to go up a cup. When I ride horses I've got to wear two bras, a regular bra and a sports bra. Or else.


----------



## superodalisque (Apr 7, 2013)

all of our curves or lack there of are perfect  there are beautiful sexy women up in here!


----------



## melinda333 (Apr 8, 2013)

That's a reason I prefer skirts and dresses. Less "clothing hunting". I usually tuck the blouses under the skirt (natural waistline), so no need to find longer blouses. I don't even find pants comfortable, I sometimes wear leggings, tights and jeggings under the dresses and skirts, but my weather isn't cold most of the time.

I do own a few pants bought years ago and shorts (more comfortable for me), but are rarely used.


----------



## BigBootyBeautyXXL (Apr 8, 2013)

I've been told that my ass and pearshaped figure is 'epic,' but my bust leaves a little to be desired  It sucks having to find a band size that so out of proportion with my cup


----------



## Clementine (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm top heavy, it's all in my sweaterbunnies and nothing in the trunk. I got some skinny jeans and they were tight all the way up to my ass...the hell? :blink: I've considered those panties that have butt pads so I look a little more symmetrical lol.


----------



## lavishlaura (May 24, 2013)

I'm here to join it itty-bitty-titty and flat-booty club!


----------



## seavixen (May 26, 2013)

I don't know who plus sized clothes are made to fit. I have a big ass, and they sure aren't made to fit me, either. lol. I end up with that deep V thing happening in the back with the waistband. Reeeeeeeeeeeeal attractive, that.


----------



## loopytheone (May 27, 2013)

seavixen said:


> I don't know who plus sized clothes are made to fit. I have a big ass, and they sure aren't made to fit me, either. lol. I end up with that deep V thing happening in the back with the waistband. Reeeeeeeeeeeeal attractive, that.



This! I know apparently if you look at the back of the fabric certain jeans are made with a sort of 'v' of material at the back and that is supposed to help if you have too much booty... doesn't seem to help much for me though and my butt is pretty normal sized, I always thought!


----------



## AuntHen (May 27, 2013)

I am neither a pear or an apple (not hourglass either as with my shoulders you would think would assist that look but no). I am tall with a long torso and if I were to lose weight would tend to look kind of just "straight"... no real curves (at least from the front view) :/

I have always had the issue (even when I was slender in high school) of having a pretty good sized bum and a flatter/smaller waist (not narrow mind you as no hour glass here). My waist is in no way flat now but the waist of my jeans are always a bit too big in order to fit my bum and hips so my pants were always riding down and showing my underwear or crack and make it saggy looking in the bum area :doh:

I recently started to wear a belt. I know it's not something everyone can do and on hot days it can eat into and irritate my belly but oh my word! No saggy bum and my pants stay up. They do make stretchy material belts that are less digging than say, a leather belt. It took me years to think to wear one but I like the result


----------



## superodalisque (May 27, 2013)

we aren't pears apples or hourglasses. we are human beings. every curve we have or don't have is right because all of that makes up who we individually are.


----------



## oliveyou (May 27, 2013)

superodalisque said:


> we aren't pears apples or hourglasses. we are human beings. every curve we have or don't have is right because all of that makes up who we individually are.



amen!! :bow::happy:


----------



## AuntHen (May 27, 2013)

superodalisque said:


> we aren't pears apples or hourglasses. we are human beings. every curve we have or don't have is right because all of that makes up who we individually are.




well, when I am talking about clothes and how they fit, I *am* a certain shape. I wasn't going deeper than the way my jeans scooch down my rear end. not the essence of my being or some other philosophical ponderings


----------



## superodalisque (May 27, 2013)

fat9276 said:


> well, when I am talking about clothes and how they fit, I *am* a certain shape. I wasn't going deeper than the way my jeans scooch down my rear end. not the essence of my being or some other philosophical ponderings



don't pay any attention to me i'm always throwing stuff out there  just sayin we're all beautiful!  even if we don't match some clothing pattern draftsmen's ideal. none of us here are an average anything and hardly any of us actually fit the clothes they make for us. that is why there are *alterations*.


----------



## BigCutieCallie (May 30, 2013)

Sizing will always be an issue, and not just for plus-size women.

I am and apple shape with a big belly and a big ass, but small breast and more slender thighs. This makes jean shopping a nightmare. I want jeans that fit comfortably on the belly, but if I buy the right size for the belly, I get major sag in the thighs! And while I do like dresses and skirts, I hate chaffing, so... it's always complicated.

I guess what I'm getting at is there can never really be one size/cut that fits everyone the same. And once you find a brand you like, stick with it. For me that is SouceOfWisdom from Torrid (though they dont carry as many as they use to  )


----------



## Saoirse (May 31, 2013)

Forget apple or pear... I'm a fucking tree trunk. Tall, broad shoulders, wide FLAT ass, tiny boobs, a bit of a gut, chubby thighs, slender calves and big feet. I love having cute clothes but shopping is a nightmare and I often get incredibly discouraged just walking into a store.  plus I'm broke as fuck. I have one pair of jeans! I have plenty of ratty, old work clothes but nothing really nice. All of my sundresses are starting to feel weird too.


----------



## kayleeskandy (Jun 10, 2013)

I think it can be hard sometimes, sometimes i get jealous of girls with really large boobs in the bbw scene but i think you just have to make the best of what you've got. If you've got a big belly.. work that! I got a huge belly way bigger than the rest of me and guys go crazy for it! Im sure they will for you xxx


----------



## superodalisque (Jun 10, 2013)

kayleeskandy said:


> I think it can be hard sometimes, sometimes i get jealous of girls with really large boobs in the bbw scene but i think you just have to make the best of what you've got. If you've got a big belly.. work that! I got a huge belly way bigger than the rest of me and guys go crazy for it! Im sure they will for you xxx



don't be jealous of any woman on any scene. it's a waste of your beautiful time.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 27, 2013)

Funny, reading this thread reminded me of something a co-worker said to me today.
She is a chubby hour glass figure- and loudly exclaimed that my ankles were getting so "tiny" since my recent weight loss. She has said before that her legs are bigger than mine. 
This all trips me out a little because I feel HUGE up beside her and my other apple shaped "chubby" co-worker. They say they wear size 14- so I must outweigh them helluva lot-so how can my legs be "smaller"?

My point? I'm still a bit "fuqued in the head" when it comes to body image and weight issues. Is she also...at a much smaller size? Even while possessing that "coveted shape"?
Does the brain washing ever leave- no matter what shapes we are?


----------



## gogogal (Jul 29, 2013)

men's jeans are great for apple shapes too btw...... I'm sure some women hate to hear that but try a pair of man jeans sometime


----------



## RedheadinNJ (Jul 29, 2013)

I shop for jeans in the men's department too. The fit is better but I always have to hem them. I usually end up in the men's department anyway. I can't find any shirts for work that fit me in the shoulders that don't look completely ridiculous.


----------



## gogogal (Jul 29, 2013)

Also I find Angels brand jeans fit my apple figure like a glove.. as long as they are mid-rise


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm a pear, I gave up on jeans couple of years age, now it's mainly dresses for work and sweats or spanx the rest of the time.


----------



## loopytheone (Oct 11, 2013)

AmyJo1976 said:


> I'm a pear, I gave up on jeans couple of years age, now it's mainly dresses for work and sweats or spanx the rest of the time.



But... when do you wear the spanx? Coz my brain can't interpret that sentence as being anything other than that you wander around in just spanx some times! *chuckles* Sorry, I am being really dim today I think!


----------



## katherine22 (Nov 10, 2013)

apple shaped women look good in tunics that go down to the middle of the thigh with tight of straight legged jeans.


----------

